# Da New Pope BenedictXVI



## D. Paul (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm not sure where thsi Q fits since the Pope has made his way into several threads now, but I keep reading and hearing how Ratzinger...OK, BenedictXVI...is going to be very concerned with ecumenism.
Quote:
He will "work to strengthen Christian unity and improve ties with other faiths."

Since when have they ever been concerned with anything other tahn bringing "Christians" back to the Mother CHurch? Since when are other "faiths" to be coddled?

The Pope also says hsi primary task is to reunify all Christians and to continue "an open and sincere dialogue" with other religions. YET, his 2000 document,
Dominus Iesus outlined the Catholic Church as the exclusive road to salvation and angered Protestants, Jews, Muslims and other non-Christians. (Columbus Dispatch, THurs. April 21 pg. A9)

Strange indeed.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 22, 2005)

> work to strengthen Christian unity and improve ties with other faiths



Statements like this make this most likely the most dangerous pope ever.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 22, 2005)

What do you think would happen if, as a result of the ecumenical conversations, somebody shared and he embraced the true gospel? I've heard it said that nobody can 'fire' the pope, he can only resign. If he embraced the true gospel and recanted of his previous positions, what would the catholic hierarchy do? Talk about a bully pulpit!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2005)

Its a trap.


----------



## Solo Christo (Apr 22, 2005)

He would probably be made an antipope. The true gospel would serve as grounds for excommunication in the RCC.


----------

